

How Music Hijacks Our Perception  - JumpCrisscross
http://nautil.us/issue/9/time/how-music-hijacks-our-perception-of-time?ftcamp=crm/email/201424/nbe/AlphavilleHongKong/product

======
jamesbritt
Recently posted:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7166908](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7166908)

